# Predictions for the next Gaunts Ghost



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Even though its literaly 2-3 years away I wanted to get your throughts on whats going to happen next for the Tanith 1st.

The main thing I think will be the return of Brin Milo. Hes a loose end that wasn't tied up at the end of The Lost sequence as he was a pretty major character when he was in the seris I think Abnett will write at least one book focussed on his actions while with the Saint and he return to the 1st.

That and possibly a transfer for the Ghosts. I think that the Van Voytz will transfer the unit from the 5th Crusade army to a different one in a effort to salvage his freindship with Gaunt. Possibly to a Lord General who is simlier to Van Voytz in his command style etc. Although I think that Van Voytz will still remain in contact with Gaunt.

Any others?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I want to know what happened to Soric as well.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

yo guys Abnett wont end the gosts you all know that


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> I want to know what happened to Soric as well.


If you're not kidding, you clearly didn't read "Only in Death".


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not kidding and refuse to read the other thread as I don't want to ruin it . I am about halfway through the book now though, just read the part about the water drop.


----------



## Wise Guy Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm I have a funny feeling that Brin Milo will come back, but as an Inquisitor.

For the next book I predict one major character will bite the dust in the last 12 or so pages.

Not a prediction per say but each book seems to cover a different theatre of war or style of warfare. So I guess what we have to wonder is 'what’s left'?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

i think abnett might kill of a main person and that milo will retern with his own force of ig


----------



## Wise Guy Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

Word from Dan the man is the new Ghosts novel will be released in may of 09 (as does BL website) and will see the ghost on the backline for a change. However the Blood Pact comes to ruin the party. Dan has said it will be a lot like Traitor General, but the roles will be reversed. Enjoy folks :chuffed:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally the Ghosts get rotated of the line. About time, they earned it. The set up sounds good as well.


----------

